# New Mod: Mosamania (Arab World)



## EagleEyes

Please welcome Mosamania as another international moderator added to the PDF moderation team.

Welcome to the team Mosamania.

Reactions: Like Like:
18


----------



## Imran Khan

thanks allot now we have to strop trolling there

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Mosamania

I am extremely humbled by your selection. 

This is a responsibility and no sane man would go after responsibilities with his own feet but since I am selected I will make sure that I uphold my duties with the best of my abilities.

Reactions: Like Like:
24


----------



## Marxist

Congrats Mosamania

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kyusuibu Honbu

Congrats Mosamania!

Certainly suited to be a mod.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mosamania

Now you guys are getting my face all red


----------



## genmirajborgza786

congrats bro

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VelocuR

*Unbelievable Congratulation, that's very quick decision!*

So it means, Iranian can't post on Arab Defence? Have you decide on Turkey, India, Iran, Bangladesh? It is now more control and tight, some members can't allow to troll in that section. 

Stay in square one section, lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Paan Singh

mujhe bhi bana do india section ka :/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xTra

Congrats MOSAMANIA, You deserve this.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mosamania

RaptorRX707 said:


> *Unbelievable Congratulation, that's very quick decision!*
> 
> So it means, Iranian can't post on Arab Defence? Have you decide on Turkey, India, Iran, Bangladesh? It is now more control and tight, some members can't allow to troll in that section.
> 
> Stay in square one section, lol.
> 
> 
> ------------------------------------
> P.S: One suggestion, I have seen many Indians trolling in Pakistan's War on Terror, Strategic & Geopolitical Issues, etc. Please kindly disable Indians members by trolling anti-Pakistan threads (repeats). They can make comments, not creating threads.



Iranians are more than welcome to post And express their opinions however they wish. Moderation is a resposiblity that requires me to drop all biased thoughts and opinions the moment I received the responsibility.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Don Jaguar

Congratulations!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## VelocuR

Four years ago, first I came to this PDF forum. I found no Arabs members and nothing contributions to discuss and different perspectives, now we go. 

Mighty superpower *PDF* great progress! 



Mosamania said:


> Iranians are more than welcome to post And experience their opinions however they wish. Moderation is a resposiblity that requires me to drop all biased thoughts and opinions the moment I received the responsibility.



I am very pleased with the decision, you will do better job. Insulting or abusing is unacceptables, we have to change them or control emotions.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EagleEyes

Please keep all your suggestions and views to your self. Provide them to me via PM or email. This is a welcome/congratulations thread only.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## rickblood19

Congrats Mosmania (surely one of the most cool headed guys despite of the heavy iranian trolling)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Rafi

Congrats Mosa, you will do an excellent job.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## OrionHunter

Mosamania said:


> This is a responsibility *no sane man would go after.*


Huh? Does that mean you've accepted because you're insane???  

Ok, just joking, man! *CONGRATS! *







Cheers!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## POST_HUMAN_WAR

congratulation as the new mod sir.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Android

Congratz Mosamania

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot

Congrats mate. Your patience paid off

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## get straight

edmwfwfwfwefwefwf


----------



## get straight

OKKKKKKKKKKKKKK......

i mistook an int'l mod for the whole mod, sorry my mistake

congrats mosa


----------



## Mosamania

Lol no Aryan_B is entitled to his opinion. I may not support what you say but I will always support you're right to say it.


----------



## Jade

Congrats Mosamania

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lightoftruth



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shardul.....the lion

COngratulations Mosa,

Be strict mod

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dalai Lama

Congrats mate.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mosamania

Shardul.....the lion said:


> COngratulations Mosa,
> 
> Be strict mod



If I see trolling personal insults etc. I will do my job. I am just here to take the weight off the shoulders of the more senior and experienced Mods. And thus I will do my best to keep the quality of the discussions and debates in the forum at best and keep the forum good reputation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Don Jaguar

Voldemort said:


> By that logic its injustice towards indians if there is no indian mod but there are chinese and pakistani mods



Mod from hostile country is not possible.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Mosamania said:


> I am extremely humbled by your selection.
> 
> This is a responsibility and no sane man would go after responsibilities with his own feet but since I am selected I will make sure that I uphold my duties with the best of my abilities.



hey hey

look who's here

welcome aboard Musa..
now enjoy the scene with an alternate view

I am sure you will like it

no doubt, your regular contribution to the forum in the form of informative threads, pictures and banter  has played its part in your nomination and your selection.

well deserved indeed. 
and congratz

IB

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Al-Otaibi

Congratulations Mosamania, well deserved bro.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Voldemort said:


> By that logic its injustice towards indians if there is no indian mod but there are chinese and pakistani mods


introducing International Mods, itself is a big deal specially for a defence forum. but in good time you would realise that there is no injustice

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DrSomnath999

Congrats MOSAMANIA
keep up the good work

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## p(-)0ENiX

Mosamania said:


> I am extremely humbled by your selection.
> 
> This is a responsibility and no sane man would go after responsibilities with his own feet but since I am selected I will make sure that I uphold my duties with the best of my abilities.



Congratulations bro.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## livingdead

Congrats mosa.
You cant troll in iran section now. Also you have to check arab troll. (and they will complain how arabs are not valued here.. )
Mods had their sweet revenge on you. 



Voldemort said:


> By that logic its injustice towards indians if there is no indian mod but there are chinese and pakistani mods


We dont need Indian mods, pakistani mods suit us much better.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Skallagrim

Congratulations!!



Voldemort said:


> By that logic its injustice towards indians if there is no indian mod but there are chinese and pakistani mods



Once every section gets an International mod there will be an exodus of trolls from PDF. Trolls are entertainers of a forum.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## amidamaru

congratulations dude!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## turbo charged

congrats sir.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## forcetrip

Good choice. Congratulation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lonely Hermit

Congrats Mosa

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yeti

Well done Mosamania

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Developereo

Excellent choice. Well deserved.

Induction of international mods shows the forum is maturing.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Irfan Baloch

hinduguy said:


> Congrats mosa.
> *You cant troll in iran section now*. Also you have to check arab troll. (and they will complain how arabs are not valued here.. )
> Mods had their sweet revenge on you.





thats not the only reason.. he has contributed a lot in the forum specially his threads on Saudi Industry & military advances have been a great learning experience.


> We dont need Indian mods, pakistani mods suit us much better.



all in good time. international mods have been selected for their contribution and popularity in the forum. not just for their nationality (IMO). there is no final word on how this trend will go. lets wait and see

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Fazlu

Its all very good. But seriously, GREEN ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyperion

And here it begins.... The forum is becoming a spitting image of Pakistan. From herein-onwards, Pakistanis speaking their mind will be sanctioned by you know who!!!!  

Well, if it were a choice between the two of them. Mosmania, was the better choice  Congrats!!!

Mods do the necessary balancing-act and make one mod each from Israel / Persia and India.. Then we can say that it is a well balanced forum!

Send me some lovin... if you agree!


----------



## blackops

Yo yo congo mate 

What about india china bangladesh sri lanka and iran and also turkey


----------



## Irfan Baloch

blackops said:


> Yo yo congo mate
> 
> What about india china bangladesh sri lanka and iran and also turkey



what about Zimbabwe, Botswana, Uruguay, Atlantis and Middle Earth?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TrMhMt

congratulations Mosamania bro. No doubt you are the best choice.


----------



## Hyperion

Irfan, at least the countries we engage the most on this particular forum. Why not consider: Israel / US / India / Iran?

Or is it going to be: My way or now way! ? 

Cheers!



Irfan Baloch said:


> what about Zimbabwe, Botswana, Uruguay, Atlantis and Middle Earth?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cloakedvessel

Good hunting.


----------



## Kompromat

Best choice for Arab section wins. Indeed its a decision based on merit. My Congarulations to the gentelman.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Skull and Bones

Well deserved promotion, congrats Mosa.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Congratulations Mosa!!! 
Walak mish te3mali banned! Batto7'ak!


----------



## jaunty

Iranians be careful, just kidding lol

Congratulations

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## opz

*u deserve it bro , congrats 
*


----------



## kollang

a member who call shias non muslims,a member who wants to burn shias,a racist member has not any competency for being a moderator.has he?
better to choose an Egyptian member as moderetor.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Kyusuibu Honbu

kollang said:


> a member who call shias non muslims,*a member who wants to burn shias*,a racist member has not any competency for being a moderator.has he?
> better to choose an Egyptian member as moderetor.



You have link of such a post by Mosamania?


----------



## Jango

Congos Mosamania!!!


----------



## kollang

Syama Ayas said:


> You have link of such a post by Mosamania?


mods deleted that posts.but you can ask mosa himself.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## KRAIT

Lets congratulate him, rather than debating shall we... Congrats dude...


----------



## kollang

also dont forget this member got banned 1 or 2 time because his anti-Persian comments here.an Egyptian is the best selection.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## opz

kollang said:


> a member who call shias non muslims,a member who wants to burn shias,a racist member has not any competency for being a moderator.has he?
> better to choose an Egyptian member as moderetor.




*we are sorry the next time we will be careful to take ur opinion on this ideas, it is clear that you are smarter than management forum




. .

i imagine some one or maybe more in this time !!

like this



. .*


----------



## SOHEIL

kollang said:


> also dont forget this member got banned 1 or 2 time because his anti-Persian comments here.an Egyptian is the best selection.



just enjoy ! this is PDF not UN

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## forcetrip

kollang said:


> a member who call shias non muslims,a member who wants to burn shias,a racist member has not any competency for being a moderator.has he?
> better to choose an Egyptian member as moderetor.



Well he is a bit Arab, but out of the lot he wins hands down. Even after his biases he is a good chap. He has amassed huge amounts of information regarding his countries capabilities on this forum.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SOHEIL

opz said:


> *we are sorry the next time we will be careful to take ur opinion on this ideas, it is clear that you are smarter than management forum
> 
> 
> 
> . .
> 
> i imagine some one or maybe more in this time !!
> 
> like this
> 
> 
> 
> . .*



OK arab !

Enjoy !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xdrive

I am extremely happy Mosamania has been made a moderator. Hopefully he will deal with some of the stuff other moderators have so far refused to deal with. 

Congrats.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SOHEIL

thanks GOD !

he is not a full Arab ... 

an Arab/Turk

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyperion

Is he a Turk? So he is my country mate. I'll TRY to be nicer to him from now-onwards 


So}{eil said:


> thanks GOD !
> 
> he is not a full Arab ...
> 
> an Arab/Turk


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

So}{eil said:


> thanks GOD !
> 
> he is not a full Arab ...
> 
> an Arab/Turk



Soheil, you should be a Mod as well. I support your nomination 100%...


----------



## Hyde

congrats mate,

welcome to the team!!! i am sure you'll do a great job as a Moderator

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SOHEIL

BLACKEAGLE said:


> Soheil, you should be a Mod as well. I support your nomination 100%...



Me ? why ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## chauvunist

many many congrats bo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cloakedvessel

kollang said:


> a member who call shias non muslims,a member who wants to burn shias,a racist member has not any competency for being a moderator.has he?
> better to choose an Egyptian member as moderetor.



When a member becomes a mod, he starts with a clean sheet. All his possible wrongdoings and sins are forgiven. That's a golden rule. 

_Be all my sins remembered._

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SOHEIL

*anyway ! CongratZ Mosa !

Kill Me Now* ​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyperion

So you're equating, becoming a mod to the religious equivalent of doing "the pilgrimage". You kill me mate 


Cloakedvessel said:


> When a member becomes a mod, he starts with a clean sheet. All his possible wrongdoings and sins are forgiven. That's a golden rule.
> 
> _Be all my sins remembered._




Therefore, I beg to be absolved of all my wrongdoings as well... Mods with thy divine powers, absolve my sins and make a mod too  LMAO BAHAHAHAHA

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

Hyperion said:


> So you're equating, becoming a mod to the religious equivalent of doing "the pilgrimage". You kill me mate
> 
> 
> 
> Therefore, I beg to be absolved of all my wrongdoings as well... Mods with thy divine powers, *absolve my sins and make a mod too*  LMAO BAHAHAHAHA



Accepted !

wait for this thread :

*New Mod: Hyperion (Troll World) *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Last Hope

Congratulations. 

International moderators; are they only for their country/section or all parts of forum (except for hidden forums ofcourse).


----------



## Hyperion

Just as there is a minute difference between a crazy person and a genius. 

Similarly, there is a very fine line between, distinguishing me from trolls.

However, you'll need to spawn couple further generations, for your progeny to understand the above sentence 




So}{eil said:


> Accepted !
> 
> wait for this thread :
> 
> *New Mod: Hyperion (Troll World) *


----------



## mautkimaut

Congratulations Mosa. I really like the way you keep us informed of the development and progress in the Holy Land.

Looking forward for more such insightful posts from you..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyperion

That I agree with!


mautkimaut said:


> Congratulations Mosa. I really like the way you keep us informed of the development and progress in the Holy Land.
> 
> Looking forward for more such insightful posts from you..


----------



## Irfan Baloch

So}{eil said:


> just enjoy ! this is PDF not UN



I hope such things wont happen now
some Iranian members also have less than impressive record. 

I hope this forum never becomes UN.

international moderation is an experiment with good intentions and to address the issues you have highlighted. rest assured both the Int Mos and the members will keep the decorum and will be more mindful when posting.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Congrats arab...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> Congrats arab...



thank you Asian for congratulating that Arab

he has a name though..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hyde

Last Hope said:


> Congratulations.
> 
> International moderators; are they only for their country/section or all parts of forum (except for hidden forums ofcourse).


their own section only... and in some cases World affairs too... for Pakistani sections... we the Pakistani MODs are enough


----------



## Kompromat

One aspect i do wish to highlight to all '*Concerned citizens*' is that mr Mosamania and all Int'Mods are *restricted* to their own sections and DON"T have moderation rights over other sections.

The choices are being made on merit and will continue to do so.

Regards

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## angeldust

Irfan Baloch said:


> rest assured both the Int Mos and the members will keep the decorum and will be more mindful when posting.



Interesting.

Does "keeping the decorum" also involve calling members "idiot" Irfan?

I recall you asking people on the Afghan thread not to abuse a person or his nationality, so was wondering.


----------



## Hyperion

Thanks for that clarification, Zakii  So, I have an open hand at free speech in our sections?

By the way, how did you manage that in ACL of forum. Does VB support sub-thread admins?

Request to higher ups: Please constraint all intl-mods to sub-sections of their areas, and not the International section as a whole. Leave that as a fair open battle-ground, where we can rattle our swords without fear of incrimination 

Cheers!



Zakii said:


> their own section only... and in some cases World affairs too... for Pakistani sections... we the Pakistani MODs are enough

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyperion

Awesome.. Just got that clarification from Zakii.. I was planning to quit today 


Aeronaut said:


> One aspect i do wish to highlight to all '*Concerned citizens*' is that mr Mosamania and all Int'Mods are *restricted* to their own sections and DON"T have moderation rights over other sections.
> 
> The choices are being made on merit and will continue to do so.
> 
> Regards


----------



## Paan Singh

New international MOd :aan Singh

India Section


----------



## aakash_2410

Mosamania = sensible guy, who thinks rationally without getting emotional. Congratulations dude. 

By the way who is 'other' international mod?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Paan Singh

I will ban Mosa First

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kollang

Cloakedvessel said:


> When a member becomes a mod, he starts with a clean sheet. All his possible wrongdoings and sins are forgiven. That's a golden rule.
> 
> _Be all my sins remembered._


nice idea
uh and mosamania has thanked this comment.
so.....ok,enough for me.

congtratz,mosa

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hyperion

Hopefully me.....one day.......when Pakistan is free. LMAO 


aakash_2410 said:


> Mosamania = sensible guy, who thinks rationally without getting emotional. Congratulations dude.
> 
> By the way who is 'other' international mod?


----------



## gubbi

Congratulations Mosamania. I like your promotion.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyde

Hyperion said:


> Thanks for that clarification, Zakii  So, I have an open hand at free speech in our sections?
> 
> By the way, how did you manage that in ACL of forum. Does VB support sub-thread admins?
> 
> Request to higher ups: Please constraint all intl-mods to sub-sections of their areas, and not the International section as a whole. Leave that as a fair open battle-ground, where we can rattle our swords without fear of incrimination
> 
> Cheers!



Don't worry your right of free speech will always be respected. You can continue to post like a normal user but giving an exposure to International Moderators will help curtail the trolls. Yeah VB does support sub-forum admins

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hyperion

Thanks for the reply mate... Sigh of relief...  And now, let me unholster my gun (again) 


Zakii said:


> Don't worry your right of free speech will always be respected. You can continue to post like a normal user but giving an exposure to International Moderators will help curtail the trolls. Ye VB does support sub-forum admins


----------



## Elmo

Just to quell some sentiments here, please know that the international moderators are in the probation phase. They are not a permanent feature as yet, and they know it too.

If we judge that the feature is not optimal, it will be scrapped altogether. 

And as Aeronaut correctly noted, they are limited to their individual sections.

At the end of the day Defence.pk is a Pakistani forum with a Pakistan-centric approach. While we are willing to broaden our base, we do realise the sphere we have to work within.

Hope this clears up things here.

Feel free to give your feedback about our new moderators to the admin, so we know how you feel about them.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## SpArK

*Congratulations Mosamania.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

Congrat Mosamania

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Irfan Baloch said:


> thank you Asian for congratulating that Arab
> 
> he has a name though..



I was actually being funny...and not trolling..












Also arab is an ethnicity unlike asian.... u can call me baluch coz u might wanna correct urself..lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Markus

Voldemort said:


> By that logic its injustice towards indians if there is no indian mod but there are chinese and pakistani mods



Indians should not complain, infact no one should.

This is a pakistani forum and they can do whatever they want to do with it.

If Indians have problems, they should stop coming to PDF. There are many Indian forums to attend to.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Irfan Baloch

angeldust said:


> Interesting.
> 
> Does "keeping the decorum" also involve calling members "idiot" Irfan?
> 
> I recall you asking people on the Afghan thread not to abuse a person or his nationality, so was wondering.



oh snap out of it will you? do you want me to show your posts as well? they were not very smart were they? 
I didnt know if Idiot referred to some nationality.

its a universal trait I am sure. nothing to do with your nationality

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------

